# vancouver 25 or Niagra 26



## jimc (Jun 1, 2000)

Does anyone have any info on either of these boats? I''m looking for a pocket cruiser and these 2 have been mentioned but I can''t find anything. Thanks in advance for any help

Jim C


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Try the vancouver list on this website (sailnet). I am not sure what you need to do to get into it but...I have a Vancouver 36 - a wonderful boat, and I understand the 25''s are also.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We met a couple w/Vancover 25 in Mex.--they went on to So. Pacific. They loved it. I went aboard & was impressed. A lot of boat for its size & very seakindly. The designer--Bob Harris from Vancover--has done some other, larger good s/v. Smooth sailing


----------

